# Tenant has not paid rent since March 2020



## lostman (20 May 2020)

Hi all

My tenant has not paid rent since March 2020 and I am paying my mortgage so I am in financial stress. She is from Poland and works in a local supermarket. She travelled to Poland before the lockdown and she is not able to come back to Ireland as there is no flights available.

I am worried that rent is piling up and I might not get paid so can somebody please help me guide what should I do?

thanks
Gaurav


----------



## cmalone (20 May 2020)

Well it’s likely that tenants all over have possible issues - have you engaged- what is she saying ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 May 2020)

I don't think that there is anything you can do except ask her nicely to pay.

I think that the legislation put a ban on court action for rent arrears? 

Does that apply to the RTB? 

Brendan


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (20 May 2020)

I think @lostman should talk to his bank about his options.

This is what Department of Housing said in March.



> Moratoriums on evictions and rent increases are being introduced for the duration of the Covid 19 emergency, to ensure people can stay in their homes during this period


----------



## dereko1969 (20 May 2020)

OP should get a moratorium from their bank. Then talk to tenant to see if they intend coming back or not.


----------



## cmalone (20 May 2020)

Expect the ‘moratorium’ won’t stop interest being charged .., so be aware ...


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (20 May 2020)

lostman said:


> She is from Poland and works in a local supermarket. She travelled to Poland before the lockdown and she is not able to come back to Ireland as there is no flights available.



Her story is dubious. 

She could travel via a UK airport if she really wanted to.

Likewise, if she has a job in a supermarket they would be throwing hours at her.


----------



## cmalone (20 May 2020)

Be mindful that lady could have ‘caring ‘ responsibilities in her home country - it’s a scary time for people everywhere.. . Landlord should engage with her directly


----------



## Purple (20 May 2020)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Her story is dubious.
> 
> She could travel via a UK airport if she really wanted to.
> 
> Likewise, if she has a job in a supermarket they would be throwing hours at her.


We've employees stuck in Poland where I work. They can't get back, via the UK or otherwise.


----------



## rob oyle (20 May 2020)

Purple said:


> We've employees stuck in Poland where I work. They can't get back, via the UK or otherwise.


Plus, with due regard to the need to flatten the curve, people shouldn't be travelling - whether they can or not. We shouldn't be trying to get around the regulations.


----------



## Baby boomer (20 May 2020)

The worst of all worlds for the OP is to do nothing and let time to by.   The arrears will build up and the tenant can't be evicted.  When "normality" returns, the RTB will be overwhelmed with a backlog of cases and there will be huge delays.  The tenant may take a view that she can over hold as long as possible, and this will cost the landlord dearly.  The OP needs to make contact ASAP with the tenant and ask her what are her intentions.  She may want to come back or she may not.  If she doesn't want to come back, she will probably agree to terminate the lease.  

Realistically, the rent arrears are unlikely to be recovered, but at least the property is available to re-let.  If she does want to come back, then a discussion needs to happen about when, rent arrears, and how this might be paid or forgiven.  If the tenant is serious about returning, she should be willing to make even a token payment.  Because of the moratorium, it is worth the landlords while to make a deal of some sort.  A bad deal is better than no deal, but if they tenant can't be contacted or won't engage, then the OP needs to send a notice of default and start preparing a case for eviction proceedings at the RTB when the moratorium is lifted.

It is of utmost importance that the OP document each contact or effort to make contact.  All ducks will need to be lined up in a row for the RTB.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (20 May 2020)

Purple said:


> We've employees stuck in Poland where I work. They can't get back, via the UK or otherwise.



Flights landed in London today from Poland and others took off for Dublin.

I am not advocating travel but she isn't trapped.


----------



## fidelcastro (20 May 2020)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> Flights landed in London today from Poland and others took off for Dublin.
> 
> I am not advocating travel but she isn't trapped.


You don't know the circumstances. She could be CV positive, recovering, be in quarantine or looking after a vulnerable person. 
  Travel is for essential purposes , travelling cross Continent to stack tins of beans in an Irish store isn't essential, at this moment of global pandemic, or has this small fact been forgotten


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (20 May 2020)

fidelcastro said:


> You don't know the circumstances.



No one knows the circumstances in any pseudonymous forum.

I re-iterate the claim that travel from Poland to Ireland remains possible. This is a positive not a normative statement.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (20 May 2020)

Perspective required.

A landlord needs to have dialogue with his or her tenant.

A landlord needs to hit his or her bank up for a moratorium.

In this Covid-19 world, it is silly to make assumptions regarding people’s circumstances.


----------



## Bronte (21 May 2020)

Purple said:


> We've employees stuck in Poland where I work. They can't get back, via the UK or otherwise.


I know of people who have been moving around in different countries. Plus, there are exceptions, reasons to move. A job would be an exception. And anyone who really wants to can get back.


----------



## Saavy99 (21 May 2020)

lostman said:


> Hi all
> 
> My tenant has not paid rent since March 2020 and I am paying my mortgage so I am in financial stress. She is from Poland and works in a local supermarket. She travelled to Poland before the lockdown and she is not able to come back to Ireland as there is no flights available.
> 
> ...



It's very unfair on you and the law is against you. Try to make contact with the person concerned see if something can be sorted. No rent since March and now Mid May, I do sympathise with your position.  Had this person paid a deposit?.


----------



## Sarenco (21 May 2020)

If I was in the OP's shoes, I would change the locks and try to re-let the property.

The property has been vacated, with rent outstanding, so this is perfectly legitimate.

Section 37(2) of the Residential Tenancies Act 2004 provides that a tenancy will be deemed to have been terminated by the tenant upon any rent owed by him or her being in arrears for a period of 28 days or more if - 

(a) whether before or after the end of that period, the tenant has vacated the dwelling; and
(b) no notice of termination has been served by the tenant in respect of the tenancy.

That provision has not been impacted by The Emergency Measures in the Public Interest (COVID-19) Act 2020.

The OP can obviously retain part or all of the deposit to cover the rent arrears.  I would write off any arrears over and above that amount.

It probably makes sense to advise the tenant of this course of action as a matter of courtesy.


----------



## fidelcastro (21 May 2020)

Sarenco said:


> If I was in the OP's shoes, I would change the locks and try to re-let the property.
> 
> The property has been vacated, with rent outstanding, so this is perfectly legitimate.
> 
> It probably makes sense to advise the tenant of this course of action as a matter of courtesy.



Charming..


----------



## fidelcastro (21 May 2020)

Bronte said:


> I know of people who have been moving around in different countries. Plus, there are exceptions, reasons to move. A job would be an exception. And anyone who really wants to can get back.


We dont know the circumstances.  With this approach, we might as well call it a day and open up  100%.   What was the point of last  2 months of lockdown and massive financial expense locally of tens of billions - ah grand.?


----------



## fidelcastro (21 May 2020)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> No one knows the circumstances in any pseudonymous forum.
> 
> I re-iterate the claim that travel from Poland to Ireland remains possible. This is a positive not a normative statement.


Indeed, but its not advisable to put ones health and the health of others at risk by crossing a continent to stack beans in another country.


----------



## Sarenco (21 May 2020)

fidelcastro said:


> Charming..


Why so?

The tenant has abandoned the property with rent left outstanding.  That property could be housing somebody else.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (21 May 2020)

Sarenco said:


> The tenant has abandoned the property with rent left outstanding.  That property could be housing somebody else.



I have a good friend and an uncle who've returned to Ireland for Covid and will probably stay put. This was never a plan but life happens.

OP has a tenant who is in her home country (for whatever reason) and is not coming back for paid employment in Ireland. She has stopped paying rent.

To me these are all signals that she's not coming back at all.


----------



## Saavy99 (21 May 2020)

If the renter is not replying to messages or emails, OP has to assume she's gone and not returning.


----------



## torblednam (21 May 2020)

Saavy99 said:


> If the renter is not replying to messages or emails, OP has to assume she's gone and not returning.



Who said she’s not replying to messages or emails, not the OP? People are running wild with speculation at this point and should probably reread the OP and reply based on it...


----------



## fidelcastro (21 May 2020)

Sarenco said:


> Why so?
> 
> The tenant has abandoned the property with rent left outstanding.  That property could be housing somebody else.


Ruthless!
Yes the person is in arrears, but property is hardly classed as abandoned.  Steady on ...
Recall , there is small matter of worst worldwide pandemic in 100years ongoing since February in Europe.

Presume you advocate same attitude from the OPs bank, if they have fallen behind by two months, thats it, court order and repossesion, tough sh**e Paddy .

Sleep well.


----------



## fidelcastro (21 May 2020)

Saavy99 said:


> If the renter is not replying to messages or emails, OP has to assume she's gone and not returning.


Lovely.


----------



## NewEdition (21 May 2020)

fidelcastro said:


> Charming..


???
You obviously dont rent out a property or room 
100% with @Sarenco !


----------



## fidelcastro (21 May 2020)

NewEdition said:


> ???
> You obviously dont rent out a property or room
> 100% with @Sarenco !


Wrong. Been there, done that for a very very long time before thank you.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 May 2020)

fidelcastro said:


> Wrong. Been there, done that for a very very long time before thank you.



Just wondering ... how did it work out for you? Are you still doing it?


----------



## Baby boomer (21 May 2020)

Whoa!  Steady on folks!  The OP can't just assume the tenant has "vacated" the property and move in and change the locks.  There's a huge risk that this could be ruled an unlawful eviction by the RTB and the landlord can face a whopping compensation award.  Some facts need to be established first!


----------



## Bronte (22 May 2020)

fidelcastro said:


> We dont know the circumstances.  With this approach, we might as well call it a day and open up  100%.   What was the point of last  2 months of lockdown and massive financial expense locally of tens of billions - ah grand.?


The point will soon be that without an economy we'll have no money to pay for anything including hospital staff and medication.

The pain of the tens of billions has yet to come. people have lost sight of that, due to their fear of getting Covid. 

I’m pointing out that I know people travelling across borders. Including Ireland.


----------



## Bronte (22 May 2020)

fidelcastro said:


> Wrong. Been there, done that for a very very long time before thank you.


In your case of a tenant not paying for a very long time we’re you also under financial strain like the OP?


----------



## Ceist Beag (22 May 2020)

Just to remind people, this is what the OP actually posted


lostman said:


> My tenant has not paid rent since March 2020 and I am paying my mortgage so I am in financial stress. She is from Poland and works in a local supermarket. She travelled to Poland before the lockdown and she is not able to come back to Ireland as there is no flights available.


How anyone can leap from there to say the property is abandoned is beyond me. The OP is clearly maintaining contact with the tenant and has confirmed that the tenant said they are unable to return to Ireland. Now you may be cynical and say that to you this sounds like a ruse but that's only speculation on your part. The OP and the tenant will know better than any of us on that point.
The OP has not been back since the first post but hopefully they are able to resolve this without putting themselves at risk of any unlawful eviction. Hopefully the OP has been in touch with their bank to discuss options.


----------



## cremeegg (22 May 2020)

Well is it this



Baby boomer said:


> Whoa!  Steady on folks!  The OP can't just assume the tenant has "vacated" the property and move in and change the locks.  There's a huge risk that this could be ruled an unlawful eviction by the RTB and the landlord can face a whopping compensation award.  Some facts need to be established first!



or this



Sarenco said:


> If I was in the OP's shoes, I would change the locks and try to re-let the property.
> 
> The property has been vacated, with rent outstanding, so this is perfectly legitimate.
> 
> ...




If I were the landlord I know I would like to hear the second. But is it well based.

As anonymous internet posters go Sarenco has an impressive track record on tenant and property matters. 

If the tenant isn't paying rent  AND cannot be bothered to even make contact with the landlord, I wouldn't waste my sympathy on them.


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

Baby boomer said:


> The OP can't just assume the tenant has "vacated" the property and move in and change the locks


The OP told us his tenant travelled to Poland before the lockdown and has not returned.  Factually, it is absolutely clear that the tenant has vacated the dwelling - whether or not she intended or intends to return to Ireland is irrelevant.

It is also clear from the OP that she is in arrears on owed rent for a period of 28 days or more.

Therefore Section 37(2) of the Residential Tenancies Act 2004 applies - the tenant is deemed to have terminated the tenancy. 

The OP can't unlawfully terminate a tenancy that no longer exists.


----------



## Baby boomer (22 May 2020)

Hmmm, no offence, but I'd like the security of counsel's opinion on that, Sarenco!  I think vacate has to mean more than not being physically present at a moment in time.  At a minimum, if the tenant hasn't removed her belongings, cancelled services and redirected her post, and states she is only temporarily absent and wishes to return to the property in due course, it's hard to consider how the property is vacated in any meaningful sense.  Clearly, there is contact ongoing so she hasn't vanished from the face of the Earth, nor does she appear to be evading communication.

You must also consider that the interpretation of 'vacated' will be in the hands of the RTB, not a body noted for a sympathetic approach to landlords.  I can imagine sympathy for a tenant with a hard-luck Covid tale of being stranded abroad will only be amplified in the current times we're in. 

The best practical advice for the OP is to test out the tenant's intention to return.  If he were to offer to forgive the rent arrears in return for written confirmation that she is terminating the lease, then that would be a good outcome.


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

Baby boomer said:


> At a minimum, if the tenant hasn't removed her belongings, cancelled services and redirected her post, and states she is only temporarily absent and wishes to return to the property in due course,


Where are you getting these facts?!  They're not in the OP.

Regardless, these "facts" are completely irrelevant.  Vacating a dwelling simply means leaving the property uninhabited.  The property has clearly been left uninhabited for weeks, with rent outstanding - the tenant has not been "temporarily absent".

The OP is in the business of providing accommodation for a return - he is not running a charity.

The best practical advice, IMO, is to cut his losses and re-let the property.


----------



## Ceist Beag (22 May 2020)

Sarenco, imagine just for a second you are the tenant. Imagine you went home for 2 weeks before these restrictions were in place. Imagine you do intend to come back to Ireland (you have no evidence to suggest that they do not). Imagine you are currently struggling financially because you are not receiving any support payments during this time (they won't be receiving any COVID related payments from the government here as they are not in the country - see another thread started by Purple on this). Imagine you are keeping in contact with the landlord and explaining your predicament to them (again as per the OPs only post in this thread this does sound like what is happening).
Imagine now that you find out that your rental property in Ireland has been let to someone else. Imagine your belongings have all been removed from the property. 
Imagine you might have a good case to bring to the RTB here.


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

Ceist Beag said:


> Imagine you might have a good case to bring to the RTB here.


I don't see any case.

The law provides for what happens in these circumstances - the tenant is deemed to have terminated the tenancy.

The OP cannot be censured by the RTB for unlawfully terminating a tenancy that no longer exists.

As a matter of curiosity, how long do you think the OP should leave the property vacant without receiving any rent?  Three months?  Six months?  A year?  

Again, the OP is running a business - not a charity.


----------



## LS400 (22 May 2020)

As a LL and for others in a similar situation, following advice above to change locks and re-let the property, especially in these times would be a very silly thing to do.

Its easy to throw out wild suggestions knowing that if it goes pear shape, you wont be on the hook for a substantial payout. March is very recent in the letting world to be taking drastic actions as advised.

This person has the weight of the law to act the maggot and could, if needed draw this out for a long time.

Also, asking the Tenant to pay something towards their rent, restarts the clock on a lawful eviction on receipt of that payment. So for that reason, I would not advise any small token payments requests.


----------



## LS400 (22 May 2020)

Sarenco said:


> As a matter of curiosity, how long do you think the OP should leave the property vacant without receiving any rent? Three months? Six months? A year



Why wouldnt you check first with the RTB before exposing yourself.


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

LS400 said:


> Why wouldnt you check first with the RTB before exposing yourself.


Check what?

The law is crystal clear on what happens in the circumstances outlined by the OP - there is no exposure to the RTB.

Again, you cannot unlawfully terminate a tenancy that has ceased to exist.


----------



## LS400 (22 May 2020)

Under normal circumstances, I get that.

But, under these circumstances,
the tenant comes back to Ireland next month, with a multitude of excuses, arrives at the Apt, finds the locks change, has been re-let, all her stuff in black bags... Seriously, rule books are by touch and feel here.

If I was in danger of having to pay compensation in the region of €10000, I would suck it up until a six month period has passed with hopefully no contact from the tenant. That to me would seem to be fair and reasonable. Not 3 months.

And as for it being a business, its a business with very little protection for the property owner.


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

LS400 said:


> I would suck it up until a six month period has passed with hopefully no contact from the tenant.


Fair enough but I can't see any basis for that advice. 

The Residential Tenancies Act is black letter law - it's not a vague rulebook.

What seems fair and reasonable to you is, with respect, irrelevant.


----------



## Baby boomer (22 May 2020)

Sarenco said:


> The Residential Tenancies Act is black letter law - it's not a vague rulebook.


I can absolutely guarantee you that there is no law so black or white that a good lawyer can't turn into a shade of grey.  That is the essential skill of the lawyer.  

Add to that the fact that the black, white or grey nature will be adjudicated upon by the RTB and you are looking at a clear and present danger of a five figure award against the lock changing landlord.  

It's all down to how "vacate" is defined.  In the current climate, the tenant is likely to get the benefit of every doubt.


----------



## LS400 (22 May 2020)

Sarenco said:


> What seems fair and reasonable to you is, with respect, irrelevant.




Well, Its not really.

I know if the two of us went up before a judge, with us both having taken the actions we are dispensing, I wouldn't be opening my cheque book as quick as you if at all.

Fair and reasonable are whats a play here under these circumstances.


----------



## Baby boomer (22 May 2020)

Sarenco said:


> Vacating a dwelling simply means leaving the property uninhabited.  The property has clearly been left uninhabited for weeks, with rent outstanding - the tenant has not been "temporarily absent".


There are scenarios where a property might be uninhabited for weeks but not vacated.  Consider accommodation rented long term to students.  The students may leave it uninhabited over the summer period.  This is clearly not an abandonment of tenancy or vacating the property.

Alternatively, a tenant might decide to go on an extended holiday, leaving the property uninhabited for the duration. Again it hasn't been vacated.  

For the relevant section of the Act to be operative, two independent conditions must be met.  Vacancy and arrears of rent.  Each must be demonstrated.  Proving vacancy will require evidence of something more than mere absence that might be temporary.  

It is up to the landlord to supply such evidence.


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

Baby boomer said:


> Consider accommodation rented long term to students. The students may leave it uninhabited over the summer period. This is clearly not an abandonment of tenancy or vacating the property.


It most certainly is vacating the property!

Do you really think students can leave a property without notice once they finish their exams, stop paying the rent and then successfully claim damages at the RTB when they return in September to find that the property has been let to somebody else?  Seriously!

You seem to think that vacating a property means leaving it uninhabited and indicating no intention to inhabit that dwelling in the future.  That is not giving the word "vacating" its ordinary and common meaning.  Frankly, you are inventing a concept that has no basis in law.


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

LS400 said:


> Well, Its not really.


It is really.

The RTB doesn't wonder what @LS400 would think is fair and reasonable in resolving disputes.


----------



## Baby boomer (22 May 2020)

Sarenco said:


> It most certainly is vacating the property!
> 
> Do you really think students can leave a property without notice once they finish their exams, stop paying the rent and then successfully claim damages at the RTB when they return in September to find that the property has been let to somebody else?  Seriously!


That's not what I said!  If the tenants have a Part 4 tenancy, then arrears of rent alone is insufficient for deemed termination.  It also requires vacancy.  So, define that.  Is a day enough?  A week?  A month?  Two months?  
Did I vacate my house when I left to go to the supermarket this morning?  It was left uninhabited for two hours, does that constitute vacating?  



Sarenco said:


> You seem to think that vacating a property means leaving it uninhabited and indicating no intention to inhabit that dwelling in the future.  That is not giving the word "vacating" its ordinary and common meaning.  Frankly, you are inventing a concept that has no basis in law.


OK so what's your take on the ordinary and common meaning?  
I would suggest that a period of time alone is insufficient to establish vacancy.  You have to look at the tenants behaviour as a whole to establish an intent to vacate.


----------



## LS400 (22 May 2020)

Sarenco, 
Im commenting on this particular issue, in these particular times, where fairness and reason imho have a bearing.  

As a property owner, I have been shafted by tenants with zero help in recovering costs, and so have more reason than most to get the hump.  

Under "normal" circumstances, I can assure you I would be agreeing with your advice. But this aint normal, and this is about information supplied in the here and now, and not LS400 calling the RTB looking for them to gimme a break.


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

Baby boomer said:


> Did I vacate my house when I left to go to the supermarket this morning?


Now you are being silly.  You didn't stop inhabiting your house by popping out for a pint of milk!  You still live there, right?


Baby boomer said:


> You have to look at the tenants behaviour as a whole to establish an intent to vacate.


There's no requirement to demonstrate an "intent to vacate" on the part of the tenant.

In this case, the tenant travelled to another country, has remained outside the jurisdiction for 10 weeks so far and stopped paying her rent.  

That is clearly vacating the property.


----------



## LS400 (22 May 2020)

Sarenco said:


> In this case, the tenant stopped paying her rent.




Do you think the Covid 19 payment has been paid over to her all this time?


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

LS400 said:


> Do you think the Covid 19 payment has been paid over to her all this time?


I've no idea, it's irrelevant.


----------



## Baby boomer (22 May 2020)

Sarenco said:


> Now you are being silly.  You didn't stop inhabiting your house by popping out for a pint of milk!  You still live there, right?
> 
> There's no requirement to demonstrate an "intent to vacate" on the part of the tenant.
> 
> ...


As LS400 has said, in normal times, you might be right.  But right now?  Do you not think this might change things?  

And where do you draw the line somewhere between popping out for a pint of milk and 10 weeks outside the jurisdiction?  

Would that line change if it was an Irish tenant who returned to the Mammy's house for the duration of the pandemic?  

Would it change again if the tenant made sporadic returns to the property, possibly staying overnight on occasion?

Would it change if the tenant allowed a friend to use the property while it was "vacated?"

There are shades of grey here!


----------



## LS400 (22 May 2020)

Of course its Relevant.

Ive been unable to get back from Poland, I've received no wages, no Covid payments, cant afford my phone bill, Ive been very unwell and feared I have/had the illness, and now my home is gone through no fault of me own...

Get your cheque book out mate, and put plenty of zeros on it.

You would need a lot more information on the person before being so quick to turf her and her belongings out.

Would you really want to take that chance, or, give it more time, as it will cost you less in the long run. And yes, I would give it 6 months lost Rent as opposed a hefty fine decided by someone who thinks all LLs are mini banks.


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

Baby boomer said:


> Do you not think this might change things?


No, Section 37(2) of the Residential Tenancies Act 2004 has not been impacted by The Emergency Measures in the Public Interest (COVID-19) Act 2020.

At a more general level, the purpose of the emergency measures was to ensure that tenants could not be required to leave a dwelling during the lockdown period and that's obviously not relevant here.

There's really no point in dreaming up silly hypotheticals - in this case the tenant clearly vacated the dwelling, without notice, before or after the end of a period of 28 days of being in arrears.  That's sufficient to trigger Section 37(2) of the Residential Tenancies Act 2004 and the tenancy is therefore deemed to have been terminated by the tenant.


----------



## Sarenco (22 May 2020)

LS400 said:


> Ive been unable to get back from Poland, I've received no wages, no Covid payments, cant afford my phone bill, Ive been very unwell and feared I have/had the illness, and now my home is gone through no fault of me own...


More made up facts that were not included in the OP.  Regardless, the OP is not a charity.


LS400 said:


> You would need a lot more information on the person before being so quick to turf her and her belongings out.


The OP wouldn't have to turf her out - she's in Poland.  I've no idea whether or not she left any belongings behind, nor do you.


----------



## Seagull (26 May 2020)

Rather than listening to the debate on here, I would suggest you talk to a property law specialist. If the RTB decide you did the wrong thing, there is potential for a large payout.

Have you been in contact with the tenant? If so, is she planning on returning to Ireland? And will she start paying rent?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (26 May 2020)

I think ye have lost the man. The OP hasn't posted since his initial one.

Ye have frightened him off.


----------



## elcato (26 May 2020)

Seagull said:


> I would suggest you talk to a property law specialist


What are them ? For a rented out apartment ? I can't see them been very busy if there is such a thing.


----------



## lostman (10 Jun 2020)

torblednam said:


> Who said she’s not replying to messages or emails, not the OP? People are running wild with speculation at this point and should probably reread the OP and reply based on it...



I can confirm that I am not able to get in touch with them and since 14th May and they are not reading my messages ( I can see this in on Whatsapp)


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Jun 2020)

lostman said:


> I can confirm that I am not able to get in touch with them and since 14th May and they are not reading my messages ( I can see this in on Whatsapp)



Looks like they've done a runner...


----------



## Lockup (10 Jun 2020)

you must be seriously out of pocket. Are you close enough to visit the property with all the restrictions


----------



## Leo (10 Jun 2020)

Lockup said:


> Are you close enough to visit the property with all the restrictions



Property management is a valid reason for travelling longer distances.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Jun 2020)

Leo said:


> Property management is a valid reason for travelling longer distances.



As far as I know, sticking to the limit of 20km is unenforceable by Gardaí.


----------



## Baby boomer (10 Jun 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> As far as I know, sticking to the limit of 20km is unenforceable by Gardaí.


The 20km /own county limit is not just "unenforceable" - it is gone and is no longer a legal requirement.  
It's merely a guideline or recommendation; you are free to make your own judgement as to whether or not you follow it.

More to the point, it now appears we are a lot closer to concluding that the tenancy has been abandoned.


----------



## Leo (11 Jun 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> As far as I know, sticking to the limit of 20km is unenforceable by Gardaí.



It is, but even when there was an enforceable limit, property management was one of the valid reasons for travelling beyond the limit.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Jun 2020)

Leo said:


> It is, but even when there was an enforceable limit, property management was one of the valid reasons for travelling beyond the limit.



as was looking after animals, which kept me busy.


----------



## Leo (11 Jun 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> as was looking after animals, which kept me busy.



Now you're not allowed talk about tenants like that


----------

